# Not a LGD a PGD



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Parrot Guardian Dog that is!

Aurora, our german shepherd has found her calling in life. Our grass parakeet Stanley flies around the house. The puppy Holly has started kinda jumping in the air. It was begining to be a problem, I mean I can't have Stanely out with a dog that might snatch him out of the air! LOL Aurora however, saw the problem and fixed it. As soon as Holly get anywhere NEAR Stanley she cuts her off and "corrects" her with her body and voice. Like a mother dog correcting a naughty pup. She's a "parrot guardian dog" now. I think the connection came from the long hours Aurora spent with Stanley while we worked. They were the only two animals home alone together. We did a couple of safe "tests" and by golly she's done it everytime over the span of multiple days. Granted, I can never let my guard down, but I'm glad Aurora has Stanley back.

She'll kill chickens, chase goats and cats, but protect a tiny parakeet? Dogs make no sense to me some days. But we love her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great!


----------

